# [App] APPoint - Change quickly from one app to another without switching to the homescreen first!



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appoint.lite

Change quickly from one app to another without switching to the homescreen first!
You can start your favorite apps with a little and transparent point, which can be moved like the Facebook heads.

*A must-have app for multitasking!*

Alternatively you can start your favorite app over the notification bar or simply click on the app icon.

Look at the screenshots!
There are 3 categories: Apps, games and system apps.

*Functions:*

★ Add your favorite apps (Lite version is limited to 4 apps! Full version -> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appoint)
★ Change color, size and transparency of the app point
★ User defined picture for the point (only full version!)
★ Large app icons (only full version!)
★ Enable/Disable bluetooth quickly
★ Lock screen function added (only full version)
★ Toogle Wifi (only full version)
★ Toogle mobile internet connection (only full version)
★ Autostart after restart your device

Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## MOST2K2 (Oct 17, 2012)

★ User defined picture for the point (only full version!)
★ Large app icons (only full version!)
★ App starts now really fast!
★ Improvements
★ Ads removed


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Not exactly original, but the design is quite nifty. You should consider implementing snap and stricter padding for the items. Or pagination. This will increase usability and improve workflow.


----------

